# 6.5' fisher



## blazaman2001 (Jan 22, 2004)

this may come across as a dumb question but i have kinda been in the dark on the subject. Does fisher still make a 6 or 6.5' fisher mm plow. I am looking to put one on my s-10 blazer and don't won't a huge plow that will kill the truck. any help would be app.

Dave


----------



## ronsracing (Oct 15, 2003)

Dave
I think the smallest they make a 6'9" LD. I have one on my zr2. But they seem to be hard to find now.


----------



## RPMAK (Oct 3, 2003)

The last 6.5 Fisher made was in 1997 as ronsracing indicated the make the 6.9 LD now.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

6'9' LD is what they make now stopped the smaller lds because there trying to push their homesteader. LDs while still around, seem to be harder to find now and you donn't see many of them. I know a few people on this site run new 6'9" s on tacomas and s-10s i have seen a few on blazers too.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Fisher still makes the 6'9 LD MM1 but on a limited run production,we've been waiting for a few for Jeep wranglers and Fisher claims they are working on them.
Unless your dealer has one laying around it's gonna be a special order type deal with no confirmed delivery date.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I want one for my 97 Jimmy but can't get a kit anymore. I will have to buy everything in pieces.


----------



## countryboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*ronsracing*

RonRacing, where did you find a [email protected] mount or did you have to modify one to fit it?


----------



## ronsracing (Oct 15, 2003)

I found the mount at my local fisher dealer. I did not have to make any modifications


----------



## countryboy (Jan 13, 2004)

that is funny, from what I've seen and read Fisher doesn't make a mount for the ZR2, is it a s10 mount or ZR2 specific mount?


----------



## ronsracing (Oct 15, 2003)

I think that it is the same as the s-10 mount


----------



## countryboy (Jan 13, 2004)

ok, maybe they just don't list or recommend it for the ZR2. How does your Z plow? what about front end sag?


----------



## ronsracing (Oct 15, 2003)

They don't list it. I have been really impressed with the plow. I do only resident driveways and although it is a smaller blade than I am used to, the truck is smaller to get into tighter places. I have only used it a few times but the last storm was 6-8" of wet snow and it had no porblems. Even able to stack the snow in the smaller driveways. My zr2 doesn't sag as long as I have some ballast in the rear.


----------



## countryboy (Jan 13, 2004)

do you have the model number for the mount? How much balast do you carry in the back? Do you have any pics?


----------



## ronsracing (Oct 15, 2003)

I use about 300 pounds of ballast. I have pictures in the picture forum. I have to figure out where the mount model number is.


----------



## countryboy (Jan 13, 2004)

ok, thanks, when you find the model number e-mail it to me at [email protected]

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

you can buy a ld series or a home steader plow


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

ld series is much stronger than homesteader


----------

